# NC Female mix Last day Friday 5/3



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sweet girl, needs home. Available 4/28 3:57. Kennel 40 Will be gassed on Friday May 3rd if not rescued

Not a good picture

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10748362


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I have notified Cape FearGRR and Neuse GRR
I will make some phone calls in the a.m.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG...she is beautiful!!!!! 

I hope and pray someone close can get her out of there.

Please keep us posted. 

~Jackie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I pray that someone can take her in. The 3rd is on Sat but they are probably going to do it Friday night. That is my birthday so my birthday wish is that she gets a new home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here she is-she doesn't even have a name*

*Kennel #40*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10748362

Columbus County Animal Shelter
Whiteville, NC
910-641-3945 
[email protected] 

*Sweet girl, needs home. Available 4/28 3:57. Kennel 40 Will be gassed on Friday May 3rd if not rescued. **
Beautiful Girl. Friday is not far away!*< close window >


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She ius beautiful. I sure hope a rescue gets her, or someone adopts her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Suggestion*

Suggestion: I would email all of the North Carolina GR Rescues-it can't hurt!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Cape Fear GRR just replied that they will be sending someone to pull her today!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Cape Fear GRR just replied that they will be sending someone to pull her today!!


 
Knew the rescues couldn't let her stay there  
Beautiful and young, she'll get adopted quick


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Fabulous news!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nice early bithday present. Thanks to Cape Fear rescue.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I had emailed my contact about her yesterday afternoon (I am with Neuse River GRR) and she had let me know that Cape Fear was getting her. Sorry, I would have let you know earlier if I had seen this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Relieved*

FosterMom:

I am SO RELIEVED!! Thanks for letting us know!!

She is a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Anothr golden is lucky! Thank God. She is a beauty.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Yay Cape Fear!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

fostermom said:


> I had emailed my contact about her yesterday afternoon (I am with Neuse River GRR) and she had let me know that Cape Fear was getting her. Sorry, I would have let you know earlier if I had seen this.


 
It's a small canine world - My Lucie was rescued by Neuse River GRR 3 years ago


----------

